# New HGVC member LogIn problems



## rtf2017 (Dec 26, 2011)

I just received today my membership ID etc from HGVC (Horray!), however have tried multiple times to login but either get a; 404 error message, or 'Page cannot be found' occasionally, or it indicates I am not a valid user. I have tired IE and Firefox, used two different systems, and cleared my cache.

HGVC assures me I am correctly set up (3 calls) and they can see all my info.,. they suggested it was just high volume this time of year, or try different combination of ID's, eg not my user name but membership number (they say this is best), or omit the dash in my membership id, just use a space. 

Anyone have some experience with this? Is it just high volume? Any other techniques I can try? Just be patient? AHHHHHHHH

thank you Tuggers!


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 26, 2011)

I just got in with no problem, although it was slow in spots.
You are using this log-in -- https://www.hgvclub.com/login.php -- correct?
I use my member # with the dash... X-123456

Maybe their IT geeks are a bit behind in setting up new member access.
I'd try again in 24 hours. If its still a problem, call and ask for a supervisor.


----------



## rtf2017 (Dec 26, 2011)

*I'm In!*

thank you Talent, my user name actually worked as well. just a set up delay I guess.


----------

